# Reptile Shops in East Sussex



## Tomato Frog

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if there are any good reptile & amphibian shops in East Sussex other than St Andrews market in Hastings and Ace Reptiles in Seaford?

Even an aquarium shop with a good range of amphibians would be of interest. I'd even venture over the border into Kent!!

Thanks for any info,

PJ :notworthy:


----------



## Tomato Frog

I guess there can't be that many shops over this way then!


----------



## Dextersdad

Tomato Frog said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any good reptile & amphibian shops in East Sussex other than St Andrews market in Hastings and Ace Reptiles in Seaford?
> 
> Even an aquarium shop with a good range of amphibians would be of interest. I'd even venture over the border into Kent!!
> 
> Thanks for any info,
> 
> PJ :notworthy:


If you Venture over to Kent there's loads of great rep shops. My preference in descending order
Lost World (in Teynham)
Concrete Jungle (Ramsgate)
Vanishing World (Near Canterbury)
Canterbury Exotics (well, you can guess where that is).


----------



## Dextersdad

Or

West Sussex has Emsworth and South Coast Exotics both in Portsmouth.

Both Great rep places. Emsworth does aquatics too.


----------



## Tomato Frog

Thanks for the info.

I'm in Canterbury tomorrow so I'll check those 2 out first.

Cheers,

PJ


----------



## Dextersdad

Tomato Frog said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm in Canterbury tomorrow so I'll check those 2 out first.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> PJ


If you're in Canterbury tomorrow may I suggest a 12 mile trip to Lost World in Teynjam? They have a small place but some rare beauties. Made great use of the space (have over 100 vivs). Very friendly people too. If you do mention that Pete from the forum said hi!


----------



## Storm Python

There alot in east sussex. theres the two you mentioned Ace reptiles in seafor & tranquility in wooding dean brighton
There is also Repco in preston drove brighton, Aqua-mania on seaside eastbourne & Eastbourne aquatic & reptile centre.(the latter i would give a wide berth)


----------



## Tomato Frog

Next trip could be to Brighton then!

Thanks,

PJ


----------



## Wigsyboy

Anyone know if the one in St. Andrews Market in Hastings sells frozen food?


----------



## Keto

Yes they do. 

There's a pet shop in Upper Park rd (near the end, by Bohemia rd) that sells frozen food too. & one that focuses mostly on aquatic stuff in Bexhill road (by Carpet Right & that Chinese place called You's) I think sells them.


----------



## Wigsyboy

Keto said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> There's a pet shop in Upper Park rd (near the end, by Bohemia rd) that sells frozen food too. & one that focuses mostly on aquatic stuff in Bexhill road (by Carpet Right & that Chinese place called You's) I think sells them.


Thanks buddy, went to both and St Andrews was cheaper, the one on Upper Park rd seemed quite expensive, although the woman in there was very friendly!


----------



## Sncrusher

Hi 
Try aquamainia in eastborne that's were I got my royal from and also try 
Eastbourne Aquarium & Reptile Centre*I got a red tailed boa from there.
Hoped this helped


----------



## lizzythepython

*Sussex reptile shops*

Hi, A little late on the reply but Animal Magic in littlehampton is good.
I got my royal from there and will probaly get my beardie from there.


----------

